# Bulk Salt Central Mass



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

Does anyone have a good lead on bulk salt in central/north central mass (rt 2 area). I dont really want to have to travel to Boston. Thanks.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

cocott rock salt
1(413)665-7515
deerfield


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

It might be spelled with a "k".


----------



## jmc (Dec 22, 2009)

salt city,westfield, cargill.com/salt


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

I know gallo is selling bulk salt on Southbridge St in Worcester right at the P&W Railyard. It might be worth the trip if your getting a tri-axle load...


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input. So far Worcester is the closest. 45 min better that Boston. Thanks again.


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

bond in spencer also has salt


----------



## bmackay123 (Jan 12, 2015)

*LEI has bulk*

LEI in Worcester has straight and treated salt for sale. Easy access location, off all major highways, picked up or delivered.


----------



## Kristy3868 (Sep 27, 2013)

LEI 508-865-4367. They are also stocked with trailer loads of bagged calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, and treated salt!!


----------



## gerig11a (Sep 3, 2015)

Mid-American Salt out of Providence has bulk and treated.


----------

